# thanks, and how do u deal with stress and ibs?



## Krista (Jul 25, 2000)

I can't believe how similar we all are. I've never read so many posts in a row where I agree with everything. I joined the ibs group a while ago, but haven't been on in almost 2 years. Today was the first time I've been on, and am so happy to see this section for young people. I'm 20, and its so good to hear from you girls, who are all so much like me. For me, what i hate the most about ibs is the noises my stomach makes- quiet classes have become my biggest fear! I do have to say that i'm not as bad as some of you-i hardly ever have the need to rush to a bathroom, and i've never had to leave a class or movie cause if it. What u said linnie, about other people not appreciating their functioning systems, and watching people eat candy and having that be no big deal to them, was like reading something i wrote myself. I totally agree with everything you said. I think I would be the happiest, most upbeat person anyone ever met if i woke up one morning and was 100% better! But it is amazing how much I know about my body now. I never thought that at 20 years old I would know that hydrogenated soybean oil will bother my stomach, or even know what ibs is! But I've learned to live with it. I've accepted that it is part of me now, of my everyday life, for who knows how long. I do have faith that one day it will be gone. I am one of those tense, worrying, stressed people who takes everything to heart, too seriously. Especially with school, I am such a perfectionist with my grades. I believe that if I could learn to manage my stress that I will be better one day. How do you all deal with stress?Anyway, just wanted to say thanks for all your posts. It's so comforting to hear so many people like me. IBS is something I wouldn't wish on anyone, and I'm sorry you all suffer too. Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

I am exactely the same... people are always telling me to relax and not worry about things so much. And I worry about everything! Which is especially difficult during exam time. Also I have just started to date this guy and I haven't been with someone since my ibs started so it is kinda stressful... and I can't imagine possibly telling him! One thing that I find helps me get rid of stress is working out and also streching but it is hard to do it all the time because it seems like I am always so busy and never get a chance to slow down... Some people say that breathing exercises help but I can never make myself do them for more than a minute. Take care, Star


----------

